# Mate Needed for Pensacola International



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Experienced mate needed for tournament and possibly beyond. Experience rigging baits, Wiring and gaffing big fish, working the spread with triple halyards, etc.
working the spread during the day with the owner, but getting rest 2 fish for tuna at night and taking a watch so I can take a couple hour nap. Not afraid to wash the boat afterwards. 
Paid position for serious mate on serious tournament boat, so if you aren't motivated, have a bad attitude don't bother. 66 ft Enclosed Bridge. 
leaving from Homeport marina at Lulu's in Gulf Shores. Reply to thread.


----------



## TBoyd23 (Jan 4, 2014)

What kind of serious position? Full time?


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I will quit my job if you can teach me!


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Serious about winning the tournament. Like the post says, possibly more. Right person could be offered part time or maybe full time after the tournament, depending on knowledge, attitude, personality fitting rest of team, salary requirements, etc. 
First step is to make it onto the boat for the tournament.


----------



## TBoyd23 (Jan 4, 2014)

Serious as can be.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

TBoyd23 said:


> Serious as can be.


I'll recommend Taylor. He works hard and will do what is asked of him.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn wish I had more experience in that kind of fishing I mainly fish offshore but in a kayak so no need to rig ballyhoo and all that. If the position is still open after the international and want someone you can train the way you fish I'd be very interested as I'm unemployed at the moment. Lol 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> I'll recommend Taylor. He works hard and will do what is asked of him.


Sounds like all you need right there.


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Tboyd, your phone's ringing. (PM sent)


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

Still looking.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

It would be cool to take the likely candidates out and have them audition while in fishing mode. Might make a great video to post. Captain Alex Piney posted a video a year or two ago of billfish releases that was a pleasure to watch, that cockpit crew had it going on.


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I sent PM. Did you recieve?


----------



## captlarry (Dec 12, 2007)

*mate*

I don't receive pms. I send them to people who answer this thread if I want them to call me. like it says in the post, answer the thread.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I would contact you but I feel I would get in trouble giving your crew such competitive advantage.

Seriously though, good luck on your search. There are allot of folks looking for this kind of work, but it seems not many with the experience needed to perform.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Larry have you found your mate yet? FYI to all you potential mates, the food is great at Lulu's in case you are wondering.


----------



## BILL MONEY (Jan 28, 2009)

Interested .. and can follow basic instructions of reply to the thread ... but i am late on the reply and still Offshore .... so i would not make the tourney ...


----------

